# ex brits in NZ



## Ginty

my hubby and i from scotland moved to NZ in 2005, we went travelling the world, and settled in NZ, got good jobs, made great friends, had an excellent social life, got married in fiji, had regular visits from family, i got pregnant and had our daughter in 2008, we came home to scotland when our daughter was just born, so family could see her, and so my father could meet her as he was terminally ill, with the intent of going back, but we are still in scotland, i miss NZ so much, so does hubby, we were so happy there, both had great jobs, which we could walk back in to, we are doing fine here in scotland, working, making decent money, my daughter is soo sooo loved by her grandparents, who care for her while we work, she loves her cousins to bits, but hubby and i want to come back to NZ now, but we would feel so awful taking our daughter away from her grandparents and cousins and aunts and uncles, in NZ she would just have me and hubby, but would have regular phone calls and probably yearly visits from family,we are so torn, dont know what to do for the best? is it selfish that me and her dad want to go back to NZ, are we robbing our daughter of a normal family life? would it change her personality being taken away from her close family?
just wondering if anyone has been through this or knows anyone who has? and how do kids adapt?
thanks


----------



## topcat83

My emigrating to NZ was probably the most selfish thing I've ever done - and I still feel guilty.

Am I glad I did it? Yes.
Would I move back permanently? Absolutely not.

Why so many feelings of guilt? I am an only child, and I left my widowed mother in the UK. My eldest son also decided to stay - he was 18. And he has struggled.

I know my Mum was very upset, but she knew that I had wanted to emigrate to NZ since a family holiday when I was 16. And after her initial shock, she was very supportive. I visit the uk once a year, and she has lots of friends who regularly help out. She has decided to stay in the UK, with all her friends, although she has the option to come to NZ if she wants.

My son still has the choice - he has a residents visa.

The bottom line is - it's their choice not to join us. You cannot live someone elses dream life - just your own.

And from your description, you will be leaving a family of aunts, uncles, brothers and sisters behind that can support your parents.

It won't make you feel less guilty - butlive the life YOU want, not the one they want.

And good luck.


----------



## alli406

Hi, we moved to NZ from the UK about 6 months ago. My husband and i have wanted to emigrate for years but put it off because we didn't want to take my son away from his grandparents.
When he got to twelve years old it just seemed like the right time, now or never, and he was happy to move. One of the main reasons that we came here is that i think my son will have a better life here than in the UK. It is really hard leaving family and friends but it's your life and your child's future, we just keep saying that nothing is permanent and we always have the choice of going back.
It is hard leaving everything you know and starting again but since you have already lived in NZ you will already know that. My son has settled in really well, he is happy at school and has made lots of friends. If he ever really wanted to go back then we would.
We keep in touch almost every day on skype and look forward to visits. 
You do feel guilty and selfish at times but in the end it's your life and your choice.
Good luck!


----------



## toebeenz

*Brits in NZ*

If you wish to return to NZ make sure you win the lottery first! Prices here are rocketing along with violent crime, corporate fraud (many finance houses have gone broke and are the focus of Serious Fraud Office investigations) and general economic gloom. The drugs trade run by the gangs is rampant and, in spite of noble efforts by the Police, as soon as one P lab is closed others pop up like mushrooms. Thousands of Kiwis who still have the means are moving to Australia where the economic prospects are brighter. 

Yes! NZ is an incredibly beautiful country but you can't live on scenery.




Ginty said:


> my hubby and i from scotland moved to NZ in 2005, we went travelling the world, and settled in NZ, got good jobs, made great friends, had an excellent social life, got married in fiji, had regular visits from family, i got pregnant and had our daughter in 2008, we came home to scotland when our daughter was just born, so family could see her, and so my father could meet her as he was terminally ill, with the intent of going back, but we are still in scotland, i miss NZ so much, so does hubby, we were so happy there, both had great jobs, which we could walk back in to, we are doing fine here in scotland, working, making decent money, my daughter is soo sooo loved by her grandparents, who care for her while we work, she loves her cousins to bits, but hubby and i want to come back to NZ now, but we would feel so awful taking our daughter away from her grandparents and cousins and aunts and uncles, in NZ she would just have me and hubby, but would have regular phone calls and probably yearly visits from family,we are so torn, dont know what to do for the best? is it selfish that me and her dad want to go back to NZ, are we robbing our daughter of a normal family life? would it change her personality being taken away from her close family?
> just wondering if anyone has been through this or knows anyone who has? and how do kids adapt?
> thanks


----------



## topcat83

toebeenz said:


> If you wish to return to NZ make sure you win the lottery first! Prices here are rocketing along with violent crime, corporate fraud (many finance houses have gone broke and are the focus of Serious Fraud Office investigations) and general economic gloom. The drugs trade run by the gangs is rampant and, in spite of noble efforts by the Police, as soon as one P lab is closed others pop up like mushrooms. Thousands of Kiwis who still have the means are moving to Australia where the economic prospects are brighter.
> 
> Yes! NZ is an incredibly beautiful country but you can't live on scenery.


You make it sound like we have the worse problems in the world!

Ny eldest son (23) is currently visiting from the UK (Harrow, NW London) and is seriously considering moving here to get away from the level of the majority of what you have just said. 

There are very few countries that are crime free - but compared with the crime around the area he is living in (which is supposedly a 'nice suburb') it is much less.


----------



## Siouxzee

@toebeenz compared to South Africa, NZ is crime free. as I have said in a post before it all depends on your point of reference and where you have come from.


----------



## toebeenz

*NZ.......?*

International Living Magazine has, in the current issue, rated NZ second only to the USA as being the best country in the world to live in. You have to ask yourself why so many Kiwis are leaving?

The world is a sorry place it's sad to say but second on the 'best places' list is inaccurate and misleading. 



QUOTE=Siouxzee;440050]@toebeenz compared to South Africa, NZ is crime free. as I have said in a post before it all depends on your point of reference and where you have come from.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yvonne.72

Ginty said:


> my hubby and i from scotland moved to NZ in 2005, we went travelling the world, and settled in NZ, got good jobs, made great friends, had an excellent social life, got married in fiji, had regular visits from family, i got pregnant and had our daughter in 2008, we came home to scotland when our daughter was just born, so family could see her, and so my father could meet her as he was terminally ill, with the intent of going back, but we are still in scotland, i miss NZ so much, so does hubby, we were so happy there, both had great jobs, which we could walk back in to, we are doing fine here in scotland, working, making decent money, my daughter is soo sooo loved by her grandparents, who care for her while we work, she loves her cousins to bits, but hubby and i want to come back to NZ now, but we would feel so awful taking our daughter away from her grandparents and cousins and aunts and uncles, in NZ she would just have me and hubby, but would have regular phone calls and probably yearly visits from family,we are so torn, dont know what to do for the best? is it selfish that me and her dad want to go back to NZ, are we robbing our daughter of a normal family life? would it change her personality being taken away from her close family?
> just wondering if anyone has been through this or knows anyone who has? and how do kids adapt?
> thanks


Family is a* BIG *part of the social set-up in New Zealand, its at the core of most communities. Don't underestimate how important it is to New Zealanders and how much your children (and you) are going to feel excluded from that.

Last time you were in NZ you didn't have a child and probably weren't so tuned into the family vibe.

It will be very different if you go back. You may or may not be able to walk straight back into your old jobs but now you have a 2 year old to be cared for, child care fees to find and and no whanau to fall back on.

Want my honest opinion? Stay near to the family network you have and count your blessings. You have something that money can't buy.


----------



## Yvonne.72

topcat83 said:


> You make it sound like we have the worse problems in the world!
> 
> Ny eldest son (23) is currently visiting from the UK (Harrow, NW London) and is seriously considering moving here to get away from the level of the majority of what you have just said.
> 
> There are very few countries that are crime free - but compared with the crime around the area he is living in (which is supposedly a 'nice suburb') it is much less.


Perhaps he needs to move somewhere safer in the UK? I don't think _any_ area of London has a low crime rate does it? Parts of Auckland are just as bad as London.

You talk about having less crime where you are but aren't immigrants in Botany (which is near to you isn't it?) organising themselves into a new political party. One of the biggest reasons for their formation is to do something about crime in the area. 

It is called the New Citizen Party, google it if you want to know more.


----------



## Yvonne.72

toebeenz said:


> If you wish to return to NZ make sure you win the lottery first! Prices here are rocketing along with violent crime, corporate fraud (many finance houses have gone broke and are the focus of Serious Fraud Office investigations) and general economic gloom. The drugs trade run by the gangs is rampant and, in spite of noble efforts by the Police, as soon as one P lab is closed others pop up like mushrooms. Thousands of Kiwis who still have the means are moving to Australia where the economic prospects are brighter.
> 
> Yes! NZ is an incredibly beautiful country but you can't live on scenery.


Funny isn't it, if you think about Australia you probably think "convict colony" but my perception of crime is that there is less here than there is in New Zealand. 

Of course it depends on which areas you go to but New Zealand's present economic conditions mean that crime is getting worse with every passing year.


----------

